# sex adivce ?



## QuintinsMommy

so I hooked up with someone the other night 
and like it was really bad:wacko:hes a nice guy, but his .... was small? I was on top and it like kept falling out! never had that happen before? then i was like k, you go on top and he did but that was even worse!
so do you guys know any tricks to do with a small penis? also how to ask him to shave down there cause its a jungle! and i don't want to sound mean :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## sarah0108

Hmm, hard one :hugs:

will you be seeing him again? x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yes hes coming to get me in an hour but im chatting online and I keep asking him to give me another 30 mins :haha:


----------



## happydino

I suggest you keep your vagina to yourself you dirty teenage mother ;)


----------



## sarah0108

QuintinsMommy said:


> yes hes coming to get me in an hour but im chatting online and I keep asking him to give me another 30 mins :haha:

eeek!

Try a new position, or just grin and bear it :blush:


----------



## abbSTAR

I'd just be straight with him.. thats the best way.

dont be like 'oh mate, shave your ming down there'

just be nice and say something like, havent you ever considered shaving down there? its alot nicer and cleaner.. idk :shrug:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

happydino said:


> I suggest you keep your vagina to yourself you dirty teenage mother ;)

im 20 thanks! plus how can I? i want another baby


----------



## happydino

You on top, him a cushion under his butt. Tell him to arch his back. Keep trying until you find someone bigger/better*.
*same thing am I right girls?


----------



## abbSTAR

oh, and for the small thing maybe he was nervous? so he wasn't 'fully hard' because surely nobody can be that small they fall out ?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yea he was really nervous? cause we were just chattin and im like wanna have sex? and like just took off his pants..


----------



## stephx

Try loads of positions! 

I have no advice about the jungle :haha: x


----------



## sarah0108

Rome you kinky devil :rofl:

Maybe get a bit drunk before hand :blush:


----------



## lauram_92

happydino said:


> You on top, him a cushion under his butt. Tell him to arch his back. Keep trying until you find someone bigger/better*.
> *same thing am I right girls?

size don't matter as long as they know how to use it.. ;)
although in his case i'm thinking maybe he could do with it being a bit bigger :haha:


----------



## stephx

Rome how small are we talking?? X


----------



## x__amour

WSS^!


----------



## sarah0108

Does it say something about us all that there is 7 people viewing a thread about sex at 12:30am :rofl:! 

Rome, do you like him otherwise? x


----------



## happydino

If it falls out then it's pretty much game over for him in life. Offer him a razor for his pubes and his wrists.
Bumdushbum, another one bites the dust.

Lesson of the day? Check a guys nob before dating, like i did.


----------



## x__amour

Oh my. :lol:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

stephx said:


> Rome how small are we talking?? X

like 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
that big


----------



## sarah0108

happydino said:


> If it falls out then it's pretty much game over for him in life. Offer him a razor for his pubes and his wrists.
> Bumdushbum, another one bites the dust.
> 
> *Lesson of the day? Check a guys nob before dating, like i did*.

dammit, knew i forgot something :lol:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

sarah0108 said:


> Does it say something about us all that there is 7 people viewing a thread about sex at 12:30am :rofl:!
> 
> Rome, do you like him otherwise? x

yea hes cool, has a nice car


----------



## abbSTAR

:saywhat:


----------



## MissFoley

is it weird to be rather amused at this thread :blush:

i really don't have any advice sorry xx


----------



## sarah0108

maybe give it another go, see how it goes before you say anything ;) but let us know! (gosh that sounds weird doesnt it..)


----------



## abbSTAR

that was a delayed post i missed out the quote, but it was for the size with you using al the !!!!! :haha:


----------



## stephx

QuintinsMommy said:


> stephx said:
> 
> 
> Rome how small are we talking?? X
> 
> like
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> that bigClick to expand...

Lol I'm on my phone so that's teeny tiney!

X


----------



## happydino

He might have a nice car but it could have been a gift. Does he have $$$*
Canadian dollar


----------



## Char.due.jan

LMAO mental image in my head then was hilarious. 'excuse me can I have a look down your pants before we proceed with this date' hahaa


----------



## sarah0108

Char.due.jan said:


> LMAO mental image in my head then was hilarious. 'excuse me can I have a look down your pants before we proceed with this date' hahaa

:rofl: 'its standard procedure'


----------



## annawrigley

The bigger the size the better the prize and if you want a baby I hear black men are pretty well endowed, maybe you should go for one of them instead?


----------



## happydino

Better safe than sorry.
And by sorry I mean in bed having failure sex.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

happydino said:


> He might have a nice car but it could have been a gift. Does he have $$$*
> Canadian dollar

yea hes loaded


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh hes on his way by, do i put a razor in my bag?


----------



## x__amour

annawrigley said:


> The bigger the size the better the prize and if you want a baby I hear black men are pretty well endowed, maybe you should go for one of them instead?

:rofl:


----------



## annawrigley

QuintinsMommy said:


> happydino said:
> 
> 
> He might have a nice car but it could have been a gift. Does he have $$$*
> Canadian dollar
> 
> yea hes loadedClick to expand...

Keep seeing him then, but sleep with someone bigger on the side. Best of both worlds


----------



## stephx

YES! Take a razor...


----------



## QuintinsMommy

your amused?! omg, :blush: im sorry my sex life is sad


----------



## sarah0108

QuintinsMommy said:


> oh hes on his way by, do i put a razor in my bag?

:haha: are you planning on shaving him your self


----------



## happydino

QuintinsMommy said:


> oh hes on his way by, do i put a razor in my bag?

Is that legal?
Ah either way, go for it!

And if he's loaded cant he buy some sort of extension?


----------



## abbSTAR

:rofl:


----------



## x__amour

sarah0108 said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> oh hes on his way by, do i put a razor in my bag?
> 
> :haha: are you planning on shaving him your selfClick to expand...

Hm. By the sound of it sounds like she might need a chainsaw for that job... :lol:


----------



## annawrigley

sarah0108 said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> oh hes on his way by, do i put a razor in my bag?
> 
> :haha: are you planning on shaving him your selfClick to expand...

You could pretend shaving each other on the 2nd date was some sort of tradition for you? :hug:


----------



## happydino

Maybe he needs planning permission dundundun


----------



## sarah0108

LolAnna?!


----------



## sarah0108

p.s Rome hope the date goes okay!


----------



## Char.due.jan

Hahaha! This thread is hilarious


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> oh hes on his way by, do i put a razor in my bag?
> 
> :haha: are you planning on shaving him your self Click to expand...
> 
> You could pretend shaving each other on the 2nd date was some sort of tradition for you? :hug:Click to expand...

wouldn't be the 1st time


----------



## Desi's_lost

happydino said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> oh hes on his way by, do i put a razor in my bag?
> 
> Is that legal?
> Ah either way, go for it!
> 
> And if he's loaded cant he buy some sort of extension?Click to expand...

:haha:

guess he hasnt seen the commercials for extense or whatever that is xD


----------



## AriannasMama

sarah0108 said:


> Hmm, hard one :hugs:
> 
> will you be seeing him again? x


It doesn't seem to be a very hard situation after all Sarah...:haha:

I honestly don't know Rome, maybe another position like others suggested. Never ran into this issue before :shrug:


----------



## AriannasMama

x__amour said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> The bigger the size the better the prize and if you want a baby I hear black men are pretty well endowed, maybe you should go for one of them instead?
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...


;) is all I have to say....plus mixed babies are pretty damn cute.


----------



## babers

Why would you be trying to get pregnant with a guy you just met? Don't you think it's wrong to just trick a guy into getting you pregnant and then bringing a baby into the world without a father. I think this is a very disturbing and sad thread. Think about what you are doing. This is a child, not a puppy.


----------



## jenjen82

just a thought but if he is tiny and you have a son then some chick may be posting about his teeny tiny peenie one day..dont do it, you dont want that for your son..lol...there are plenty of potential fathers out there...good luck


----------



## AriannasMama

omg :wacko: pretty sure the part about wanting another baby was a joke


----------



## 112110

NO NOT AGAIN do not turn an amazingly hilarious thread into a big argument! :growlmad:


----------



## lizardbreath

How I got my one ex to shave was said it would be super sexy if you groomed down there and he did which was Awesome because Im really anti pubic hair. and as for the Small side of the penis im not really sure what to say other then Try different positions.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

112110 said:


> NO NOT AGAIN do not turn an amazingly hilarious thread into a big argument! :growlmad:


I hope not!
All the good threads are getting closed or out of hand!


----------



## Burchy314

babers said:


> Why would you be trying to get pregnant with a guy you just met? Don't you think it's wrong to just trick a guy into getting you pregnant and then bringing a baby into the world without a father. I think this is a very disturbing and sad thread. Think about what you are doing. This is a child, not a puppy.

I am like 99.9% sure that the having another baby comment was a complete joke.....

It is not a sad thread, it is hilarious!!

About shaving: Just mention about how you really like it better when its shaved down there. Or say "I have heard that sex is better when the guy is shaved. Do you want to try it?" Something like that.

About the tiny penis haha: Just try different positions until you find what works. Thats all the advice I have as I have never had a problem with a guy with a small dick hahaha.

I hope your date goes well!


----------



## 112110

QuintinsMommy said:


> yea he was really nervous? cause* we were just chattin and im like wanna have sex? and like just took off his pants..*

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## x__amour

babers said:


> Why would you be trying to get pregnant with a guy you just met? Don't you think it's wrong to just trick a guy into getting you pregnant and then bringing a baby into the world without a father. I think this is a very disturbing and sad thread. Think about what you are doing. This is a child, not a puppy.

WTF. Rome was just saying how she wants another child. Not that she's TTC with this guy RIGHT NOW. :dohh:
*
EXAMPLE:*



QuintinsMommy said:


> happydino said:
> 
> 
> I suggest you keep your vagina to yourself you dirty teenage mother ;)
> 
> im 20 thanks! plus how can I? i want another babyClick to expand...

happydino was joking around and Rome was saying she doesn't want to because she wants another child eventually. Oy.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:rofl: date went wonderful, no im not ttc with a stranger :)


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Oh good haha. Better this time?!


----------



## AriannasMama

Yes how is the ehm...wee wee situation :haha:


----------



## beccad

If he's got a teenie peenie then I hope he's good with other parts of his anatomy! Perhaps suggest having a shower and shave each other. Make it into some sort of foreplay :rofl:


----------



## annawrigley

I love this thread


----------



## laura1991

This thread is hilarious!


----------



## samface182

i LOVE this thread.

i slept with a guy who was really small. the only way it worked was if he went on top and i lay completely still. maybe that's cos he had shit rythym though :haha:


----------



## _laura

I slept with a guy who was really small. I faked it and didn't tell him that he never stayed in long :haha: 
Never saw him again.


----------



## bbyno1

I feel really sorry for these small peiced men :/
How do they ever get a wife?


----------



## lily123

OMG
I have just seen this now :rofl: too funny!!!!!!!!!!!
IMO there is no cure for a small dick. Once i dated a guy with a one inch warrior and it was just awful!
I'm as tight as a virgin, but still couldn't feel a thing!


----------



## x__amour

One inch!? Really?! :shock:


----------



## lily123

well, i didn't take the time to measure it :lol: but it was tiiiiiiiiny! Probably not one inch haha, about 3 maybe!xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Callie-xoxox said:


> Oh good haha. Better this time?!

we didn't hook up again , he is honestly a nice guy. I have another thread going that im not attracted to him physically but emotionally i am so who knows?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

and physically I'm not perfect I have so many mommy marks, and scars and over weight it isn't fair for me to not like him just for that? but im shallow?


----------



## trinaestella

well, if you start dating have a dildo in handy so you can get that satisfaction when he's not around :thumbup:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

trinaestella said:


> well, if you start dating have a dildo in handy so you can get that satisfaction when he's not around :thumbup:

i can't afford one :cry:


----------



## rjb

Perhaps we should start up a collection!


----------



## annawrigley

I'm sure Linzie has a few spare she can chuck your way

And I tried to measure FOB's once but he saw me advancing towards him with a ruler and wasn't in the mood anymore :shrug::nope::cry:


----------



## AriannasMama

OH measured his a couple times, lol. I guess there actually are exercises you can do to add to the....girth of it, lol.


----------



## x__amour

Bahahaha. I, er, have measured OH... :blush:


----------



## AriannasMama

x__amour said:


> Bahahaha. I, er, have measured OH... :blush:

:thumbup: lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

x__amour said:


> Bahahaha. I, er, have measured OH... :blush:

what are the measurements ? :winkwink:



rjb said:


> Perhaps we should start up a collection!

:rofl: donate to a good cause!! :rofl: get it in graved " hope your thinking of us love your favorite bnbers?" omg, im laughing so much


----------



## x__amour

QuintinsMommy said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Bahahaha. I, er, have measured OH... :blush:
> 
> what are the measurements ? :winkwink:Click to expand...

(had to edit in case he saw :lol:)


----------



## rjb

QuintinsMommy said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Bahahaha. I, er, have measured OH... :blush:
> 
> what are the measurements ? :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> rjb said:
> 
> 
> Perhaps we should start up a collection!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: donate to a good cause!! :rofl: get it in graved " hope your thinking of us love your favorite bnbers?" omg, im laughing so muchClick to expand...

:winkwink: what are support forums for, if not to pleasure you when no one else is? :haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

:rofl::rofl:
 



Attached Files:







07MEPUAS1001_Z.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Char.due.jan

^ hahahha! I so was going to post a picture of one of those!


----------



## x__amour

What. The. Fuck. Is. That. :shocked:


----------



## rjb

What is that thing??

Eta: is that to stretch his thong?


----------



## Char.due.jan

Its a cock enlargener ha!


----------



## mayb_baby

Ann Summers
£25
This Penis Pump creates a vacuum around your penis as you pump the air out, causing the vessels in your erection to expand and grow and quickly increasing your size and thickness. The PSI gauge above the clear housing of the pump allows you to measure your progress, perhaps allowing you to increase the pressure slightly each time you use it.

Penis Pumps

The two-finger pump lever is easy and accurate to squeeze, and the pressure release valve above the gauge makes releasing yourself from the pump fast and simple. Just add a little lubricant, slide your erection through the air-tight rubber seal and start to increase the pressure for fast, effective and impressive results.


----------



## rjb

:shock:


----------



## Char.due.jan

When's his birthday?? You could grt him one! Lmao x


----------



## Desi's_lost

mayb_baby said:


> Ann Summers
> £25
> This Penis Pump creates a vacuum around your penis as you pump the air out, causing the vessels in your erection to expand and grow and quickly increasing your size and thickness. The PSI gauge above the clear housing of the pump allows you to measure your progress, perhaps allowing you to increase the pressure slightly each time you use it.
> 
> Penis Pumps
> 
> The two-finger pump lever is easy and accurate to squeeze, and the pressure release valve above the gauge makes releasing yourself from the pump fast and simple. Just add a little lubricant, slide your erection through the air-tight rubber seal and start to increase the pressure for fast, effective and impressive results.

 is this something they have to use before every time? xD


----------



## mayb_baby

:shrug:


----------



## Burchy314

Haha Shannon I have measured OH's before too!

And those cock enlargers are weird!!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Char.due.jan said:


> When's his birthday?? You could grt him one! Lmao x

ooh I donno, lol I will ask :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

LOLing at everyone who's measured OH lol. I have once, then he thought I was weird lmao


----------



## Burchy314

Hahaha next will be a thread about whose OH is bigger! Haha JK


----------



## Callie-xoxox

What a good way to set the mood "just let me get my penis pump"

Oh man!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Hahahahahahahahahahah just wanted to tell you guys how fun this thread was to read :) hahahaahahahahahahha


----------



## Burchy314

Glad we can entertain you :flower: haha :)


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Burchy314 said:


> Glad we can entertain you :flower: haha :)

Definitely made my night much better :) I love these kind of threads!! LOL


----------



## Chrissy7411

I know I'm not a mommy yet, but I couldn't help but to lurk a little bit :shy: SO happy I did...

:rofl:


----------



## samface182

penis pump! :rofl:
i wonder if they actually work!?


----------



## mayb_baby

apparently so same :blush:


----------



## lauram_92

i seen this guy on tv that had got so many operations on his ding-a-ling to make it bigger it was literally a massive blob. he could never have sex cause it was too big. he said he used to stroke it for pleasure.. XD


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:( everyone is laughing at me


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

hahahaha!! bless him.. that penis enlarger made me LOOOL!!! 
and rome, as for looks and that, if it really bothers you that much, then maybe he's not right for you..? depends how emotionally attached you are for him, how he makes you feel...

and is it worth the lack of ermmm... size? :) 
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yea my roommate asked the same, lol I have no idea my ex who i was with for 3-4yrs had a problem too he couldnt last any longer then 5 mins :( but i just got use to it.. so yea maybe I can get use to this?


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Awww :) maybe you get them so nervous haha!! aww x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

maybe? lol do you think its something I do?


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

nope.. i just think more men than you probably realise have these problems? i mean most men - and women with men who have these problems, aren't going to go around saying "wooop my OH has a teeny peeny!" iykwim? so you don't realisee how many people there are.. 
x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hmm food for thought. lol


----------



## Desi's_lost

AnnabelsMummy said:


> nope.. i just think more men than you probably realise have these problems? i mean most men - and women with men who have these problems, aren't going to go around saying "wooop my OH has a teeny peeny!" iykwim? so you don't realisee how many people there are..
> x

verrrrryyyyy true. fob and my other ex both had small pee-pees but I'm not much for sex so it really wasnt a huge deal to me. isnt six inches like the average or something :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

sex is very important to me tho :cry:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Maybe you shouldnt compromise then. you have plenty of time to find the perfect guy, ya know? you dont have to just sort of pick the first guy that happens to come around. :hugs:


----------



## rjb

lol @ pee-pees


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Desi's_lost said:


> Maybe you shouldnt compromise then. you have plenty of time to find the perfect guy, ya know? you dont have to just sort of pick the first guy that happens to come around. :hugs:

yea I know, and I haven't I like him tho, but im gonna see where it goes lol just cause i date him doesn't mean I have to spend my life with him


----------



## mayb_baby

QuintinsMommy said:


> sex is very important to me tho :cry:

me too xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

mayb_baby said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> sex is very important to me tho :cry:
> 
> me too xxClick to expand...


:winkwink: wanna go on a date? :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

QuintinsMommy said:


> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> sex is very important to me tho :cry:
> 
> me too xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :winkwink: wanna go on a date? :haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Ill bring the pump lol:haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lmao i just died.


----------



## annawrigley

Sex is my life


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> Sex is my life

you are my life:serenade:


----------



## Burchy314

Sex would mean a lot to me if I had my own place haha but living with my parents and OH not aloud over makes it hard to make sex mean a lot lol. Damn I need my own place!!! :haha:


----------



## lily123

I couldn't deal with crap sex.
Just my opinion, but sex is so important in a relationship.
x


----------



## bbyno1

My OH says he is quite good looking with a big 'thingy' :/
Not big headed at all!


----------



## 112110

...big headed...:blush::haha:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Sex is important in a relationship, but daaaam i wish i had it more :( used to be everyday, now im lucky if its twice a week! :haha:

Maybe he was just nervous being his first time with you, try again if not you know for sure


----------



## bbyno1

Your telling me!lol
OH wants it like every night but sometimes im so not in the mood but then he says he feels rejected and i feel guilty so end up giving in :/


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i miss having it everynight
OH is always tired :(

LOL! think i need to start wearing sexy stuff :winkwink: haha xx


----------



## bbyno1

Go you!!
I wish i had the guts to wear anything sexy. Im so plain and boring. I buy all this sexy underwear that never gets worn lol


----------



## vinteenage

We have sex like once a month, twice if OH is lucky. :haha:


----------



## bbyno1

Makes it extra special when you do have it though:)
OH just takes it for granted now:haha:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

bbyno1 said:


> Go you!!
> I wish i had the guts to wear anything sexy. Im so plain and boring. I buy all this sexy underwear that never gets worn lol

I do go shy tho, hate my boobs to theyre yack so i like to keep them hidden!
LOL i need new underwear :(


----------



## AriannasMama

vinteenage said:


> We have sex like once a month, twice if OH is lucky. :haha:

glad im not the only one lol


----------



## bbyno1

EmziixBo0o said:


> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> Go you!!
> I wish i had the guts to wear anything sexy. Im so plain and boring. I buy all this sexy underwear that never gets worn lol
> 
> I do go shy tho, hate my boobs to theyre yack so i like to keep them hidden!
> LOL i need new underwear :(Click to expand...

Same here! I havn't even got any.lol:cry:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

bbyno1 said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> Go you!!
> I wish i had the guts to wear anything sexy. Im so plain and boring. I buy all this sexy underwear that never gets worn lol
> 
> I do go shy tho, hate my boobs to theyre yack so i like to keep them hidden!
> LOL i need new underwear :(Click to expand...
> 
> Same here! I havn't even got any.lol:cry:Click to expand...

I just need that excitement of having a new bra thats will make my boobies look nice LOL! xx


----------



## lily123

Underwear? Pahhhh, what you want is tight leather outfits :winkwink:
...or is that just me?! :lol:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

LOL whips and chains :winkwink:


----------



## bbyno1

Raunchyy;)


----------



## lily123

Ohh yeah, no joke, if i could have a full on dungeon installed in my house i would!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

then maybe its not that big of a thing if we only have sex every now and then?


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Hmm u could try again i think he prob was nervous, hes prob really embarrased..

try a cock ring :haha: might make him man up abit down their,

OH is sleeping i feel like abit of sex-ercise now :(


----------



## lily123

I was about to advise a cock ring :thumbup:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

I think ill invest in some cockrings to haha.

Rome, is it thick or thin too? i feel like a right dirt bird


----------



## bbyno1

Whats a cock ring?:haha: Heard if it before but dunno lol


----------



## EmziixBo0o

It goes on the winky, has like an on button it vibrates and things, its nice :) they sell them in bodycare for like £5 i think thats good lol x


----------



## bbyno1

Im thinking me and OH need to become and little more adventrous!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Yeah and me and OH

i always wanted to like be more risky :haha:

But id get to scared!
xx


----------



## rainbows_x

We have a cock ring, tis pink and pretty :lol:
We have lots of stuff, bondage tape, ropes, loads more, we're dirty lol.
If you want advice on things I'll help :D


----------



## EmziixBo0o

lily123 said:


> Ohh yeah, no joke, if i could have a full on dungeon installed in my house i would!

A dungeon :haha: that cracked me up :thumbup:

Chain to a chair maybe?


----------



## bbyno1

I get nervous!
Dunno why really after being with im for like 6 years:dohh:No confidence what so ever!
Come on Donna..Give us some idea's!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

rainbows_x said:


> We have a cock ring, tis pink and pretty :lol:
> We have lots of stuff, bondage tape, ropes, loads more, we're dirty lol.
> If you want advice on things I'll help :D

Pink and pretty :haha:

Give some advice then lmaoooo


----------



## EmziixBo0o

bbyno1 said:


> I get nervous!
> Dunno why really after being with im for like 6 years:dohh:No confidence what so ever!
> Come on Donna..Give us some idea's!

I know how you feel! 

I put something on, and i go all shy im just like lets do the deed LOL. he loves stockings and i must admit they do make me feel abit sexy :haha:xx


----------



## bbyno1

:haha:OH loves them too!
He brought me a pair like 3 months ago and iv worn them once. He begs me to but i just feel so embaressed getting them on and then walking in the room wearing em (how silly!) then im like 'oh don't look at me:dohh: i fail lol


----------



## EmziixBo0o

haha i always put a dressing gown on top! lol, aww dont feel silly, you should feel more confidant he likes you in them that should boost you up ;) x


----------



## Burchy314

Haha I love this thread. Me and OH have sex like once in every 3 months :cry: only because he is no longer aloud to stay the night so his visits are when my parents are home and Jayden is awake so we can't. But before I had LO me and him were pretty adventurous and if we could have been more adventurous we would have!! The more adventurous the better! :)

Oh and about outfits...I have a few, but the best one was me in his button up shirt with a cute bra and underwear :blush:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

you should go his more often :winkwink:


----------



## lily123

EmziixBo0o said:


> lily123 said:
> 
> 
> Ohh yeah, no joke, if i could have a full on dungeon installed in my house i would!
> 
> A dungeon :haha: that cracked me up :thumbup:
> 
> Chain to a chair maybe?Click to expand...

Ohh aye, it's all about the bondage ;) haha!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

lily123 said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lily123 said:
> 
> 
> Ohh yeah, no joke, if i could have a full on dungeon installed in my house i would!
> 
> A dungeon :haha: that cracked me up :thumbup:
> 
> Chain to a chair maybe?Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh aye, it's all about the bondage ;) haha!Click to expand...

Theres this tattoo shop thats full of stuff like that, he sells it all.. ill see if he has a website if you like :winkwink: seems like he has everything ! from leather thongs that dont cover the hole to whips and chains lool


----------



## rainbows_x

Love honey is great! That's where OH bought my pressies for Christmas :D


----------



## Burchy314

EmziixBo0o said:


> you should go his more often :winkwink:

If your talking to me...

I can't go to his unless my mom takes me and brings me home so its like a 2 hour visit with him and his parents. There is no room for me and Jayden to stay the night either. I just can't win :( 

I need to win the lottery so me and OH can get our own place!


----------



## Burchy314

I get a lot of my stuff from Spencers! Love that store!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Burchy314 said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> you should go his more often :winkwink:
> 
> If your talking to me...
> 
> I can't go to his unless my mom takes me and brings me home so its like a 2 hour visit with him and his parents. There is no room for me and Jayden to stay the night either. I just can't win :(
> 
> I need to win the lottery so me and OH can get our own place!Click to expand...

Arr i feel for you, how do you see eachother and how often im being nosey now,

maybe your mom could let him move in so he could be with you both? couldnt u get a council place or go private? xx


----------



## mayb_baby

I dress up lots ;)


----------



## Burchy314

EmziixBo0o said:


> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> you should go his more often :winkwink:
> 
> If your talking to me...
> 
> I can't go to his unless my mom takes me and brings me home so its like a 2 hour visit with him and his parents. There is no room for me and Jayden to stay the night either. I just can't win :(
> 
> I need to win the lottery so me and OH can get our own place!Click to expand...
> 
> Arr i feel for you, how do you see eachother and how often im being nosey now,
> 
> maybe your mom could let him move in so he could be with you both? couldnt u get a council place or go private? xxClick to expand...

It's ok I like answering questions. We see each other like once a week for a few hours and his parents drive him to my house and we drive him home (his car is broken)

And he did live with me, then we broke up because we faught alot and he was never home (he didn't like living with my parents because they were very in his business and he was used to no one in his business) a week later we started dating again because he realized how he was choosing his friends over me (he is living with his parents now) but my parents didn't let him move back in because we were "moving to fast" So they started letting him stay one night a week, but then a few days ago my brother accused him of stealing his pain pills (my brother just got surgery) which my OH DID NOT DO! So my parents don't trust him and don't want him at my house and wont let him go on vacation with us. SOOOOOO me and him can't live together.

I am in the US so we don't have housing/rent help and where I live is SUPER expensive and we are in debt from Jayden's medical bills. So unless I win the lottery we wont be able to live together for like 2-3 years which sucks because we miss each other and I hate living by my parents rules.


Sorry for the essay :blush:


----------



## Burchy314

mayb_baby said:


> I dress up lots ;)

It is fun to dress up.:blush:

I have a school girl outfit and a maid outfit hahaha :haha::blush:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

LOL i did have that strawberry licking stuff but its gets to sticky thats a nono :|


----------



## Nervousmomtob

I'm in that six week period were you can't have sex. I just had Riley Thursday and I'm already DYINGG for sex :'( 

Btw this thread is hilarious :haha:


----------



## Leah_xx

Jayden didnt you get any insurance for her?
I mean like could you apply for medicad


----------



## vinteenage

Nervousmomtob said:


> I'm in that six week period were you can't have sex. I just had Riley Thursday and I'm already DYINGG for sex :'(
> 
> Btw this thread is hilarious :haha:

Immediate PP sucks. I wanted sex so bad. Damn hormones!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> Hmm u could try again i think he prob was nervous, hes prob really embarrased..
> 
> try a cock ring :haha: might make him man up abit down their,
> 
> OH is sleeping i feel like abit of sex-ercise now :(

hes okay not crazy thin 
he seems so vanilla in the bedroom compared to me! :blush: even in a chat about sex to him, i feel like some crazy kinky woman.


----------



## Nervousmomtob

vinteenage said:


> Nervousmomtob said:
> 
> 
> I'm in that six week period were you can't have sex. I just had Riley Thursday and I'm already DYINGG for sex :'(
> 
> Btw this thread is hilarious :haha:
> 
> Immediate PP sucks. I wanted sex so bad. Damn hormones!Click to expand...

Oh I know! It kills me. 
I don't think OH will ever want to have sex with me again after watching my c section lol


----------



## Burchy314

Leah_xx said:


> Jayden didnt you get any insurance for her?
> I mean like could you apply for medicad

I think you meant "tina didn't you get insurance for Jayden?"

Yes She has insurance, she has medicaid but medicaid doesn't pay for everything it just pays for a percentage of each bill like all insurance. So there is still A LOT to pay. Chris is paying half and my parents are paying half to help us. But half of all of her medical bill just up to right now is $1780.80. Which he just doesn't have and I don't have any income yet.


----------



## Burchy314

Nervousmomtob said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nervousmomtob said:
> 
> 
> I'm in that six week period were you can't have sex. I just had Riley Thursday and I'm already DYINGG for sex :'(
> 
> Btw this thread is hilarious :haha:
> 
> Immediate PP sucks. I wanted sex so bad. Damn hormones!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know! It kills me.
> I don't think OH will ever want to have sex with me again after watching my c section lolClick to expand...

Oh trust me Tessa he will! I am just saying I didn't want to have sex at all during my 6 week PP haha it was the LAST thing I wanted lol.


----------



## 112110

Burchy314 said:


> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> Jayden didnt you get any insurance for her?
> I mean like could you apply for medicad
> 
> I think you meant "tina didn't you get insurance for Jayden?"
> 
> Yes She has insurance, she has medicaid but medicaid doesn't pay for everything it just pays for a percentage of each bill like all insurance. So there is still A LOT to pay. Chris is paying half and my parents are paying half to help us. But half of all of her medical bill just up to right now is $1780.80. Which he just doesn't have and I don't have any income yet.Click to expand...

:saywhat: 
Brayden has medical assistance.. his entire month long nicu stay only cost $100 (originally close to $20,000) + $50 ambulance ride (originally close to $2,000). :shrug:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Burchy314 said:


> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> Jayden didnt you get any insurance for her?
> I mean like could you apply for medicad
> 
> I think you meant "tina didn't you get insurance for Jayden?"
> 
> Yes She has insurance, she has medicaid but medicaid doesn't pay for everything it just pays for a percentage of each bill like all insurance. So there is still A LOT to pay. Chris is paying half and my parents are paying half to help us. But half of all of her medical bill just up to right now is $1780.80. Which he just doesn't have and I don't have any income yet.Click to expand...

Huh? That doesnt make sense, Syri is on state insurance and that covers 100% of all the bills, even when she goes in for non-routine visits.

eta: I almost forgot, it covered her surgery too, when she had to have her hernia repaired. I cant imagine having to pay for that out of pocket o.o


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Burchy314 said:


> Nervousmomtob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nervousmomtob said:
> 
> 
> I'm in that six week period were you can't have sex. I just had Riley Thursday and I'm already DYINGG for sex :'(
> 
> Btw this thread is hilarious :haha:
> 
> Immediate PP sucks. I wanted sex so bad. Damn hormones!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know! It kills me.
> I don't think OH will ever want to have sex with me again after watching my c section lolClick to expand...
> 
> Oh trust me Tessa he will! I am just saying I didn't want to have sex at all during my 6 week PP haha it was the LAST thing I wanted lol.Click to expand...

Lol I guess I'm just the werido who already wants it. :blush:


----------



## Burchy314

Desi's_lost said:


> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> Jayden didnt you get any insurance for her?
> I mean like could you apply for medicad
> 
> I think you meant "tina didn't you get insurance for Jayden?"
> 
> Yes She has insurance, she has medicaid but medicaid doesn't pay for everything it just pays for a percentage of each bill like all insurance. So there is still A LOT to pay. Chris is paying half and my parents are paying half to help us. But half of all of her medical bill just up to right now is $1780.80. Which he just doesn't have and I don't have any income yet.Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? That doesnt make sense, Syri is on state insurance and that covers 100% of all the bills, even when she goes in for non-routine visits.
> 
> eta: I almost forgot, it covered her surgery too, when she had to have her hernia repaired. I cant imagine having to pay for that out of pocket o.oClick to expand...

Well it depends on the kind that you have. I have state insurance, but with that I have Priority Partners because Jayden's doctor will only take that. So idk.

It is from her birth, her doctor visits (I think 10), 2 visits to Righttime Medical center (for those who dont know it is a 24/7 doctor like if your sick, but not sick enough for E.R) then her E.R stay one night, and then a breathing machine for when she had RSV.

Maybe not everything was sent into the insurance? I don't know my Mom figures it all out. I will have to ask her.

EDIT: It may also vary with states...


----------



## smatheson

112110 said:


> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> Jayden didnt you get any insurance for her?
> I mean like could you apply for medicad
> 
> I think you meant "tina didn't you get insurance for Jayden?"
> 
> Yes She has insurance, she has medicaid but medicaid doesn't pay for everything it just pays for a percentage of each bill like all insurance. So there is still A LOT to pay. Chris is paying half and my parents are paying half to help us. But half of all of her medical bill just up to right now is $1780.80. Which he just doesn't have and I don't have any income yet.Click to expand...
> 
> :saywhat:
> Brayden has medical assistance.. his entire month long nicu stay only cost $100 (originally close to $20,000) + $50 ambulance ride (originally close to $2,000). :shrug:Click to expand...

It depends where you live. I live in Texas and the medicade is called chips and it is based off of what your income (or if you live with your parents their income). So basically if you make more than a certain amount they make you pay a certain percentage...idk if thats what Tina's situation is but its just my guess...:shrug:


----------



## Burchy314

112110 said:


> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> Jayden didnt you get any insurance for her?
> I mean like could you apply for medicad
> 
> I think you meant "tina didn't you get insurance for Jayden?"
> 
> Yes She has insurance, she has medicaid but medicaid doesn't pay for everything it just pays for a percentage of each bill like all insurance. So there is still A LOT to pay. Chris is paying half and my parents are paying half to help us. But half of all of her medical bill just up to right now is $1780.80. Which he just doesn't have and I don't have any income yet.Click to expand...
> 
> :saywhat:
> Brayden has medical assistance.. his entire month long nicu stay only cost $100 (originally close to $20,000) + $50 ambulance ride (originally close to $2,000). :shrug:Click to expand...

Hmmmm I wonder why Jayden is so expensive. It is deffintally something I will look into in the morning.


----------



## AriannasMama

Weird. We have Medicaid also, All Kids is what it's called in Illinois and I haven't had to pay for anything including prescriptions, sick visits, etc.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:wacko:


----------



## Desi's_lost

QuintinsMommy said:


> :wacko:

Sorry Rome, we stole you're thread a little. How are things going with the guy?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

good we haven't hooked up again tho


----------



## Burchy314

AriannasMama said:


> Weird. We have Medicaid also, All Kids is what it's called in Illinois and I haven't had to pay for anything including prescriptions, sick visits, etc.

Then why the hell am I paying so much!? I will deffintally be talking to my Mom when she gets home so we can figure this out.


And sorry for taking over your thread Rome. How are you and the guy?

EDIT: Just saw your post. I am glad things are going good.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

just sooo everyone knows round 2 tonight! eek, and I asked him to shave the jungle :haha: I was on fb and was like
Rome: "hey i dont want to be mean but yea i have something to say "
tiny dingle : "what?"
Rome : "nvm I dont want to say it anymore"
my lover : no you have to tell me
Rome : https://www.malepubichairshaving.net/
nomore hair: I already did! I normaly do but i didn't think we were gonna have sex
Rome : I failed. :)


----------



## x__amour

:winkwink: :thumbup:
LMAO at the little names! 'Tiny dingle'. :rofl:


----------



## 112110

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## wantabbygrl

I hope you guys dont mind me popping in. I'm not a teen I'm 21 but I still feel like thats pretty young snd this thread is so funny. Not that ur sex life is sad just everyones coments. I love sex and if my bf had a small one it would be a deal breaker for sure no questions asked! Maybe you two should knock back a few drinks and try it and see if that makes it any better when ur a little wasted and not so aware of the size?


----------



## samface182

LMAO rome! :rofl:


----------

